
Redesigning the Office App Icons to Embrace a New World of Work - dpcheng2003
https://medium.com/microsoft-design/redesigning-the-office-app-icons-to-embrace-a-new-world-of-work-91d72608ee8f
======
ocdtrekkie
I mostly hate self-congratulatory redesign blogs, please don't tell me what
"inspired" you to redesign an icon that's about a centimeter across.

My main peeve here though is that this is just Material Design. The multi-
layer icons with heavy use of shadows. The more rounded look, the color
palette choices. Microsoft's Metro/Modern design stood out from it's
competitors, and this does not.

